# Silly Things People Say About Horses :P



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

I had a mare that was lame and I told some people that she was lame and they were like "That's abusive language to your horse!" because they though I mean't it was lame (not cool). My friend and me were lauging our heads off after that (I told them over the internet)! :lol: Does anyone have experience with these kind of people?


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

those people are not horse people


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Noooo way. Lol!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

"Why do you put those masks on them so they can't see?"

Talking about fly masks.

"They are so big!"

Not always.

"And scary!"

False.

"And mean!"

You are mean for talking bad about horses.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I've had the lame comment several times! 

Just yesterday, someone said, "You have horses? You must be rich." LOL. DEFINITELY not.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I think I've gotten all of these! My horse is lame right now and I was telling my aunt and she was all 'you don't like your horse anymore?'

And, yeah, the you've-got-horses-you-must-be-rich thing.

I've learned not to tell guys my age that I ride horses because they turn all sleaze and only hear 'I like to ride'

"OMG why are you hiring someone to cut his feet off?? I thought you said he wasn't that tall!" < coworker

"Ewww, you have to clean his penis? What if he 'gets attracted to you' during?" < my mom

"Don't feed your horse that watermelon, if there is a seed in there it actually will grow in their stomach because they are big enough" < actually a horse person


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

neonpony said:


> "Ewww, you have to clean his penis? What if he 'gets attracted to you' during?" < my mom


WHHAAAAATTT? :?

Does she really think so? Where's the eye-roll smiley when you need it?


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Yup. My mom is the opposite of a horse person. She wear 4 inch heels to the barn and thought all the fat, lazy lesson horses were going to chase her car (by jumping over the fence and breaking out of their stalls)

She also wanted to know if a gelding was a hermaphrodite. I was horse shopping a while ago and I said there were 3 genders - mare, stallion, and gelding. Well she knows a mare is a girl and a stallion is a boy so a gelding must be a mix


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Cali said:


> I've had the lame comment several times!
> 
> Just yesterday, someone said, "You have horses? You must be rich." LOL. DEFINITELY not.


Yes, I used to have money....now I have horses :lol:
Would rather have the horses...definitely.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

My horse loves me.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I get the "doesn't he get hot" question when Odie has a fly sheet on.

I've had the usual comment about braiding/banding on a boy horse and how they must hate it since it's for girls (I doen't even bother explaining stud vs. gelding).

Why do I feed horses hay & grain, it looks disgusting.

Do horses get baths?

What happens when you go on vacation, do you take them to a kennel?

I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Me - I'm going to a show this weekend
Them - Oh that's so cool! Are you like a jockey then?
Me - Noooo *explains jumping*
Them - Good luck on your race!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

neonpony said:


> Me - I'm going to a show this weekend
> Them - Oh that's so cool! Are you like a jockey then?
> Me - Noooo *explains jumping*
> Them - Good luck on your race!


Try explaning dressage to your average person on the street

This is what you get in return


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I always like "why do you even like horses? All they do is poop and eat and just stand there."

Lol right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

hahaha wow i love none horse people! i have a bunch
*horse flicks ears* "does that mean hes mad at me" <-- friend

"why do you have that mask on, thats mean"<--friend

"why would be be taking riding lessons, what is there to learn?"<--countless people but recently my classmate. this ALWAYS makes sooo mad!!!

"you ride with spurs, thats cruel, doesnt it hurt the horse" <--boyfriends mother, in her snootiest, know it allm jugmental voice yet

"your horse stays outside in the winter! the poor guy"<-- my mother. oy. she also wanted to buy him a winter blanket even though he doesnt need one and we barely get winters anyways.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

"So you've been taking lessons for over 10 years...are you not very good then? I mean, it's like being held back right? I rode a horse on vacation once and didn't even need lessons. I guess you're just really stupid to not be able to stay on after 10 years"


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

AngieLee said:


> hahaha wow i love none horse people! i have a bunch
> *horse flicks ears* "does that mean hes mad at me" <-- friend
> 
> "why do you have that mask on, thats mean"<--friend
> ...


Why is it that people love to display their ignorance?


Now this one I know how to fix.......:twisted:


> "why would be be taking riding lessons, what is there to learn?"<--


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

subbing


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

You can't ride when your pregnant! It'll cause brain damage. - Husbands Grandma


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Almost forgot to add that the kid I was pregnant with when riding is now being tested for above average IQ, LOL In your face Grandma!!!! (sorry mean, but so true)


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Just think how smart that kid would have been if you'd stayed off that horse!! *rolls eyes*

hehehehehe


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

*person trying to feed horse a carrot, holds hand out like I showed them*
*horse puts his head down to grab carrot*
"Aghhhh!! It tried to bite me!"


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

^^^ or they move their hand down so the horse cant reach it when the horse is attached to cross ties and they look at you like "why isnt the horse eating it?"


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

^ Or, if you're my mom, you let the horse have the entire carrot in one bite because you are afraid he'll bite you if you don't give him everything he wants RIGHTNOW! 
I solved that byexplaining he could choke and that horses can't throw up. Now she's guilt-ridden ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

"Women should never handle a stallion.", Better yet, "Women shouldn't handle stallions when they are cycling, the stallion will try to breed.".......Say WHAT? 

"Why are you torturing that poor horse?! It must be 120 F out there!". 

I had an old horse who had severe allergic reactions to bug bites, so he was covered head to foot in fly mask, neck cover, fly sheet and fly boots, all bright white and mesh of course.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

"Why did he chase me? I thought I was gonna get killed out there!" This from my step sister after she walked into the pasture eating an apple. When she ran from the horse waving the apple in the air in the process he trotted after her, not aggressively, just following a few feet back.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

This thread reminds me of......


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

mildot said:


> This thread reminds me of......


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Yes.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

OMG!!!! This was hysterical!

"Ewww, you have to clean his penis? What if he 'gets attracted to you' during?" < my mom

My *43 year old fiance* actually said something about this (in a slightly jealous manner.)

I blinked twice and told him not to give me any reasons to reconsider our April wedding!

I am SO SURE!!! This came from a man who changed diapers and wiped butts! Really???? Did I ask him if wiping his daughter's butt at 2 yrs of age caused him .....

oh, sorry, relived the argument for a moment there.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

OK so this is a bit off topic, but it popped in my head when thinking about stupid things people say.
My sister, after watching my dad shoot his 300 Winchester rifle at night, "Wow! I bet those flames would really burn you if you were standing in front of the gun!" 
No, not thinking you would have to worry too much about the flames if you were standing in front of that rifle


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Random non-horse person- "Are you a real cowgirl?"
Me-"Nope, I just like to play dress up."
Random non-horse person-see Keanu Reeves picture above, and insert chirping crickets.:shock:


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

"why are you putting that horrible thing on the horses' heads? They can't see and that is CRUEL!" > neighbor about fly masks

"You gotta do WHAT to the horse's penis?! WHY?! I mean won't that make him want to...um....be horny?"> DH who is not a horse person, but is learning. 

"Horses don't need anything right? Like you can put them in a field and they will just eat the grass and you can go ride when ever you want, right? They don't really cost money."> Other neighbor

"Oh...you must have lots of money because you have TWO horses. Wow." > Friend 

"The saddle fits fine. It's made for a QH and she is a QH." > Relatives about their horse's ill fitting tack.

"You horses are outside during the winter? How cruel." > co worker

"Your'e lying....you don't ride. You can't ride a horse unless it has shoes. Other wise you would hurt their feet." > classmate when I was in school.

Dang, there are million of them. It seems every day I run across someone who makes a "duh" statement about horses. Some times it's funny and some times it's a "face palm". At least I know I am not alone out there. Keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was taking car of a horse once and the brand of halter was "walsh" and one girl proudly walked up and announced "THIS, IS A WALSH PONY!"

Made my day!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DressageDreamer said:


> OK so this is a bit off topic, but it popped in my head when thinking about stupid things people say.
> My sister, after watching my dad shoot his 300 Winchester rifle at night, "Wow! I bet those flames would really burn you if you were standing in front of the gun!"
> No, not thinking you would have to worry too much about the flames if you were standing in front of that rifle


Bah ha ha...really????:rofl:


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I heard (second hand) that someone at a trail place once asked if horses are born with shoes on.

Yes, that's why you have to feed them lots of iron.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Great thread!!!

"Your horse stays outside in winter?? But he's freezing!"
"Why aren't your arms strong? You said you ride horses, that means you have to steer their heads using physical power, isn't that right?"
"Doesn't it hurt walking, if he has no shoes? "
"Horses are just so dumb, with their big heads and glassy eyes. I used to see one in childhood and he was just standing around." (lulwut??)
"Riding is easy. I once sat on a horse, it walked and trotted a little and I didn't fall off. You must be just imagining things that training is essential."
"What does "gelding" mean? WHAT??? "

I will try to remember some more! Oh, and I was once challenged by a guy who is a fan of extreme sports to compete with him in galloping, because he thought riding is sooo easy, just sitting on a horse and holding on, and steering really hard with hands - though he had never been on a horse before.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

This one is a little off-topic, cattle related...

It has horns, so it means it's a bull, right????

Sure....*eye roll*


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Saranda said:


> I was once challenged by a guy who is a fan of extreme sports to compete with him in galloping, because he thought riding is sooo easy, just sitting on a horse and holding on, and steering really hard with hands - though he had never been on a horse before.


Please tell me you provided him with a horse........


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

DressageDreamer said:


> My sister, after watching my dad shoot his 300 Winchester rifle at night, "Wow! I bet those flames would really burn you if you were standing in front of the gun!"


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, mildot, but I cringed to think about a horse, possibly hurt by a macho dumbass, so no, I didn't. Apart from wanting to compete in galloping, he wanted the race to take place in a dense pine forest, so his legs were praying to be ripped off against a tree...


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

ohhhh this is a great thread  most of the ones i want to say have been said.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

mildot said:


> My horse loves me.


Mine does too, and that's something money can't buy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I mentioned to a non horse person friend, that I was finally going to ride my young horse. He said "wow, how long will he buck? Can you stay on til he's broke?" I told him it takes longer than 8 seconds.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

neonpony said:


> *person trying to feed horse a carrot, holds hand out like I showed them*
> *horse puts his head down to grab carrot*
> "Aghhhh!! It tried to bite me!"


 Haha, my son says that!!:lol: But he just turned 3, so he's got a pretty good excuse for saying that.:wink:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

This crazy weather had me remember another one...

Non-horsey new neighbor after we had a tornadoe touch down nearby "I see the horses are OK. How'd you get them in the basement?"


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Bhaha!! These are hilarious especially about cleaning the horses penis! LOL!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> I heard (second hand) that someone at a trail place once asked if horses are born with shoes on.
> 
> Yes, that's why you have to feed them lots of iron.


baha! Just texted this one to my friend, whos a farrier lol


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not something someone said, but did. Before I had my horse, I went to a place that had public trails. There were about five people in my group and I noticed the one girl and thought I was going to fall off my horse laughing. She was wearing "skinny jeans," stiletto heels, a tube top, and more jewelry than I thought possible to wear at one time. I'm not sure how she mounted with those heels on and she was definitely afraid of the horse she was on. Apparently it was her boyfriend's idea to go riding and he was at least dressed appropriately in looser jeans and heeled western boots.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

i just rememberd one, one of my college class mates, a women in her 40's over heard me talking about my horse. she askes " I have a friend who rides horses, do you know her?" i said no, i little confused, because, unless she rides at my barn or one i have contact with, why would i know her? plus she didnt tell me who she is lol
she then follows by saying "oh, ok, i wasnt sure, dont you guys all just have one barn you ride at or somethen?" im pretty sure my jaw almost hit the ground lol just on the way to the town she lives, i can think of 6 farms lol never mind my area, and surrounding ones. on top of that, to have a barn to fit ALL the horse people and there horses would be... MASSIVE. theres hundreds of horses around here! lol


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Horses are stupid 

Horses smell bad (and their poo)


----------



## Tonipony (Oct 4, 2009)

I overheard at a horse sale one night. A mother and her son were looking at a cob tail hackney. Child asks why the horse didn't have a tail? Mother says, it had worms and they had to cut it off!! 
A mule that I bought for $20 from a guy because he couldn't keep it from jumping over every fence he had... "If I could keep her, I was going to breed her!" 
A guy with a crazy horse told me it has sun brain damage because it had lived in the high desert and was so much closer to the sun!! Really, I lived in that same desert and none of my horses had sun brain damage.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

"Have you ever fallen off? Did it hurt?"

"My mare had a foal last night!" "Aww...I love ponies!" "No...it's a foal."

"Wow. Your parents must have a lot of money since you have horses."

"My favorite color of horse is white." "You mean grey?" "No, I mean white."

"Horses are so stinky. I don't understand why anyone would want them." 

"I rode a horse once at a fair, so I know how much they must mean to you."

"Barrel racing looks so easy. All you do is go around three barrels."

"Why would you race a barrel?"

"You do WHAT to your gelding?! That's gross! Why would you do that?! Are you a pervert or something?!" 

"Can I come ride your horse?" "Actually, my horse doesn't really take well to beginners." "Well that's okay because I've rode horses like five times..." 

"Why does your horse need a blanket? Isn't that what his hair is for?"


----------



## jennyandjesse (Oct 20, 2011)

When I was looking for a horse I laughed at some of the things the ad would say. One common thing that comes to mind is the height. I have seen over and over something like 15 6 or 14 4 WHAT?!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Tennessee said:


> "Have you ever fallen off? Did it hurt?"
> 
> "My mare had a foal last night!" "Aww...I love ponies!" "No...it's a foal."
> 
> ...


All of these are funny, but my favorite (most horse owners would agree!), "Wow. Your parents must have a lot of money since you have horses". 
Oh, if they only knew, right?


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Everyone here keeps telling me I have ALPO on hooves- Paso Fino. Seriously people. You can ride your brain bouncing quarter horse and I'll ride my beautiful gaited boy. See who is the smarter person....


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I remembered one - 

The barn I used to take my first lessons and help with some chores offered not only lessons, but also lease rides and trail rides. So one day this really rich and snobby looking guy and his girlfriend come, and the guy wants his girlfriend to have a ride. We tack up a horse, she mounts and is explained, how to ride the horse in walk around the arena. Suddenly, the guy comes up and says that this can be no real riding and no good horses, because in GOOD barns, where GOOD sport horses are kept, nobody rides with girths like those that were used on the horse that ponied his girl around! Apparently, he thought that REAL riding is possible only with leather girths, not double cotton ones (imagine one like this - http://sporting-goodsonline.com/images/new-50-premium-white-cotton-web-girth-w-leather-ends-.jpg , just cut in two and used separately, common type of girth around here). He then proceeded to brag that he will take his girlfriend to a REAL barn where she'll get to ride a high class sport horse. Yeah, right.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

"Those horses have long ears" (was a mule)

"Thats SUCH a cute pony!!!" (was a foal)


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

"So what if he doesn't like beginners? Kick for gas, pull for brakes, and I'll muscle the buck right out of him." Okay. Let me know how that works for you...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

BooBear said:


> "So what if he doesn't like beginners? Kick for gas, pull for brakes, and I'll muscle the buck right out of him." Okay. Let me know how that works for you...


Oh my gosh! I'd like to see that person try it on my mare on a windy day!


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

xD I know what you mean, Northernstar. My guy has quite the brain on him. He'll babysit beginners with good intentions, he'll challenge an advanced rider just to see what he can get away with, and he'll give hell to someone who tries to get cocky with him xD I can't imagine a cocky person trying to ride a spooky horse.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

My friend always refers to foals as 'calves'. (Despite my frequently telling her otherwise.)

"How is your calf Midas doing today?" "...Well, last I saw he was a horse, not a cow."

"WHY DO YOU HAVE IT BLINDFOLDED?! THAT'S MEAN." (regarding fly masks.)


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

This one really gets me irritated...
"When are you going to grow out of that horse phase?"
Really? If horses were only for little girls, then why is there a multi-billion dollar industry revolved all around them in a hundred different ways?

Another one is "I hate horses, all they do is bite and kick."

Not to mention all the ones about cleaning stalls. Yeah, I stand in there while I clean their poop and I'm sure I've touched a decent amount of it, too. And I'm still alive!!!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

My horse bucked me off because he was shoed wrong


----------



## charliegurl (Mar 24, 2012)

Has anybody else heard this before, drives me up the wall, "horseback riding isn't a real sport, there's no skill or sport in it, the horse does all the work." I can't even talk to these people, the ones who go on a trail ride on a bomb proof trail mount and think because the horse went in the right direction and they didn't fall off that horseback riding is easy. One of few times in life I actually want to smack someone lol


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

charliegurl said:


> Has anybody else heard this before, drives me up the wall, "horseback riding isn't a real sport, there's no skill or sport in it, the horse does all the work." I can't even talk to these people, the ones who go on a trail ride on a bomb proof trail mount and think because the horse went in the right direction and they didn't fall off that horseback riding is easy. One of few times in life I actually want to smack someone lol


If they only knew.... There's a really neat video clip I've seen on Youtube titled, "So you think Equestrianism isn't a sport?" (or something like that) - you'd probably like it. Shows a lot of the real challenges involved!


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

"Horseback riding isn't a sport." "The Olympics think it's a sport." "That's only because the horse people paid them off."

"I like that palomino in the field there. You know, the black and white one?" This is from my mother who sat through three years worth of 4-H meetings and at least two presentations on palominos.

"Do girl horses get spayed?" "Not usually." "Don't they bleed everywhere then?" Um...whut? o.0

"Oh my gosh, you jumped a horse! That is so cool, how big was the horse? Did you have to get a big running start?" And after I explain that I was riding the horse and we were going over actual fences; "Why are you so excited then? I mean, the horse did all the work."

"Horses are vicious. I got bitten once so that means all horses are trying to kill me."

"Awww! Look; his little ears are folded back. That must mean he's relaxed."

"How do you know what size shoe your horse wears?"


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Subbing. HAVE to come back to this! LOL :rofl:


----------



## charliegurl (Mar 24, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> If they only knew.... There's a really neat video clip I've seen on Youtube titled, "So you think Equestrianism isn't a sport?" (or something like that) - you'd probably like it. Shows a lot of the real challenges involved!


Thanks ya I've seen it, good clip! Can watch it here..






I suppose some people never will understand until they truly connect and work with a horse, developing that bond and experiencing that thrill that comes with forging it.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

I was talking to a girl today whose step-dad gave my friend a horse. I was telling her how much we liked her and said we called her paint horse cause we couldnt think of a name that fit her and that she had an attitude. she says " her name was princess (friend had to give her away btw.. if you would have called her that she woulda listened. I rode her around the field without a saddle once and she listened good cause I used her name". haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> My horse bucked me off because he was shoed wrong



LOL! That is like team ropers whipping their horse because they can't rope/missed!
Got to blame it on someone!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

"You will loose your virginity if you ride girl! That's what the wagons were for!" Um.... thanks grandma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I will come back to read the rest of what I haven't read yet lol... But I'm a trail guide so I hear (and see) stupid things all the time!

We get a lot of people who ACT like they know everything, then say stupid things, such as..

"Oh, I guess that horse is about 16.5h?" ... Sure.

"Awh, she gets the pretty palomino!" ... As I bring out a leopard appaloosa

"He's so big!" ... Looking at our 14.2h appaloosas; somehow they missed out 18h Percheron...

"I can't deny someone (horse) the right to a snack (while walking on the trail)!" ... *facepalm* horses are eating machines and will stop to eat 24/7 if allowed to..

The other day I pulled a little girl's feet out of the stirrups some since they were almost all the way through and she argued with me that her dad told her to do that... The same dad that swung his legs almost the whole ride "kicking" (so he thought) Patti all the while never even touching her sides..

Once a horse laid down on the beach for no apparent reason... Guy didn't care but his wife called 3 or 4 people and told them the story- don't really understand why.

Or they do stupid things... Like if we tell them to keep a "horse-length distance" then insist on getting a foot away from another horse despite us telling them to move over.. And getting upset and freaking out when one horse tries to bite another.

Stupid people really frustrate me. Hahaha.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

"Horse back riding isn't a sport."

"Oh so you have a paint." Looking at my Appaloosa.

"You gallop your horse? Don't they only do that when they are out of control?" 

"Making your horse jump is cruel!"

"What's the point of riding horses anyway? Its really only for little kids."

"You're going to kill your horse by making him jump/gallop." I've heard both. 

"Horses are so much maintenance." I don't see the extremity in it. I actually think dogs are more work than my 5 year old app.

"Don't forget to brush your horse everyday or else he'll turn into a donkey." Really? Really?? I didn't know that's how donkeys were made.

"Do horses get cavities?" I was asked this by an adult. I didn't knew really how to answer it.

"Horses like peppermints? I thought they only liked carrots?" You should come over and meet my goat of a horse who loves eggs rolls and pop tarts(especially). 

"You mean when they take a treat from your hand flat like that they don't bite you?"

"Feeling your horse treats is just spoiling them!" I hate this one alot. I love teaching my horse new tricks. And **** right he deserves a treat once he masters one.

Leading the group of the clique I ride with on our normal trail, with riders with a whole hell of alot more mileage than I.. "Young Lady, You should warn everybody before you take off so fast like that!!!!" Oh yes that canter was sooooo fast. I'd really rather not have my horse suffer such a steep hill at a walk. Its not like we wouldn't do it anyway with anyone else in the front. 

Will think of more later. This thread had me ROFLing at work sitting on the patio furniture waiting for my boyfriend/ride home. And people at work were looking at me funny. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

"Oh, and you give these little horses for kids to ride, right?" - "Umm, no, that's a 2 weeks old foal." "Why not? They look big enough to carry a kid!"


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I get this a LOT too.. they look nothing alike other than having multiple colors:

"Oh so you have a paint." Looking at my Appaloosa.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

"Oh, you ride? But you're a guy!"
"Riding is easy, all you do is sit on them."
" I went on a trail ride. I was really good. I didn't even have to steer him, he just followed the horse in front of me."
"Sam, there's an appaSOOLA!!!" (Non-horsey mom, at least it was an appaloosa.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh, this oneisn't about horses, but rabbits... At the fair, we always put a colorful egg in one of the rabbit cages with a rabbit for the little kids. Some adults will say, "Oh, yea, rabbits lay eggs." Many adults ask us if it's true, we actually had one person fighting us, even though we told him they DON'T lay eggs, he still thought they did.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

When I was volunteering at a therapy stable, we had some guests come in for a women's retreat. I was in a stall brushing one of the horses, and one lady walks up kinda nervously and asks, "Do they eat meat?"

My thought bubble: :shock: :rofl: 
"Nope, they're vegetarians."

I had to reassure her a few times before she would pet him. Nice lady, though. She got a lot more comfortable around them as the day went on.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Dead of winter.
"Hi Mom, sorry I didn't call you back this morning it's been hetic.
Rick has come up lame, had the vet out, yadda yadda."
"Oh dear, he has founder! You are going to have to put him down!!"
"No mom, we don't know what his problem is but he has not foundered."
"YES IT IS! Oh honey I'm so sorry!"
"Mom, really! It can't POSSIBLY be founder. Do you know what to founder is?"
"Amber, it is, yes my friend Connie's horse had founder. You are going to have to put him down!"
"Ok mom. Love you so much, I gotta go kill my horse."

Lady has ridden a horse 2 times in her life. I've had horses for over 25 years, for 15 years AT HER HOUSE and she thinks my horse had foundered and that he must be put down. No matter WHAT I SAID the lady insisted he had foundered. Well he's still kickin.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

"Is your horse an Appaloosa?" (She's a grey QH). This is asked by supposed experienced horse people. After reading all the posts, it seems as though some people are confused about Appaloosas!

"How can you be sore, the horse does all the work?"

I think one of my favorites, though, are "horse people" stating the height as 15.5 etc.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

A friend: "Does she like, run?"
Me: "well she is old and has not been ridden in a while so she needs some conditioning"
Them: " Mckay. Ill make her run"


Good luck with that. Unless you have a crop and spurs Sweetie is not going nowhere besides a fast trot (if that) xD


----------



## BooBear (Mar 23, 2012)

You know how there's a video "Stuff riders say" video? I think somebody needs to make a "Stupid stuff people say to riders" video. ~tempted to make one~


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I work on a farm with miniature horses so we get all sorts of strange questions!

" Do you think I could ride it? " (adult male, looking at my 34" mare)

" Wow, you have a lot of baby horses! Are you like an orphanage or 
something? (looking at our pasture of 14 minis)

" its so cruel to keep that boy horse by himself without any lady 
friends! how would you feel if I did that to you? " (talking about 
our $6,000 miniature stallion.)

" Why are you stabbing it in the feet with a rod?! " (picking hooves)

" Do they LIVE out here?! " 

" Don't they hate getting wet? " (our horses will choose to stand in the rain rather than in the shed.)

" Hey I think your horses chair is backwards. " (I was confused! Apparently they meant the saddle.)

" OH.MY.GOSH. Your horse is broken! You really should take it to a doctor " (or swaybacked, 28 year old mare)

" You can actually ride a horse that's that old? " (28 year old mare)


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

That was great! I can't count how many times i've asked about my number.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

When they see Jesse lot of "horse people" will go onto say to who ever's with the person "Oh yeah, see that horse? That's a good example of a draft." 

Umm.... No, he's a Hanoverian x Paint....

I was once lectured on how using a Bridle, not bit, was cruel. As will riding with a whip and or spurs.


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 26, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> Oh, this oneisn't about horses, but rabbits... At the fair, we always put a colorful egg in one of the rabbit cages with a rabbit for the little kids. Some adults will say, "Oh, yea, rabbits lay eggs." Many adults ask us if it's true, we actually had one person fighting us, even though we told him they DON'T lay eggs, he still thought they did.



I've raised rabbits for over 12 years and used to show at the fair, as well as in ARBA open shows across three states, and there are way too many stupid things people say about rabbits to possibly list. From their mating habits, to whether or not you can just release them in the wild, saying my flemish giants (largest rabbit breed, can be over 20 pounds) were just fat, even people showing calling all the breeds complete opposite breeds or made up breeds, etc..etc... One girl I was competing against in showmanship I heard actually call my fawn flemish giant "orange" to the judge and he chose her as the winner. That judge must have been high or just plain stupid.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

SugarNSpice said:


> I've raised rabbits for over 12 years and used to show at the fair, as well as in ARBA open shows across three states, and there are way too many stupid things people say about rabbits to possibly list. From their mating habits, to whether or not you can just release them in the wild, saying my flemish giants (largest rabbit breed, can be over 20 pounds) were just fat, even people showing calling all the breeds complete opposite breeds or made up breeds, etc..etc... One girl I was competing against in showmanship I heard actually call my fawn flemish giant "orange" to the judge and he chose her as the winner. That judge must have been high or just plain stupid.


Haha! I help out a farm and the daughter (My friend) breeds dutches... she's starting to show soon. I think rabbits are sweet, but I really enjoy larger animals.


----------



## PhelanVelvel (Jan 6, 2012)

neonpony said:


> Yup. My mom is the opposite of a horse person. She wear 4 inch heels to the barn and thought all the fat, lazy lesson horses were going to chase her car (by jumping over the fence and breaking out of their stalls)
> 
> She also wanted to know if a gelding was a hermaphrodite. I was horse shopping a while ago and I said there were 3 genders - mare, stallion, and gelding. Well she knows a mare is a girl and a stallion is a boy so a gelding must be a mix


I was actually lol-ing from reading this, and the bit about "what if he gets attracted to you during." XD


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

charliegurl said:


> Thanks ya I've seen it, good clip! Can watch it here..
> 
> So, you think equestrianism is easy? {The Re-Make} - YouTube
> 
> I suppose some people never will understand until they truly connect and work with a horse, developing that bond and experiencing that thrill that comes with forging it.


Yep, that's the one!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> "Why do you put those masks on them so they can't see?"


I get this one A LOT. Especially from my own family. Once you explain that they actually _can_ see, you then have to explain why they're needed. And it's something that can never just be asked once and understood, for some reason. :lol:



> I've learned not to tell guys my age that I ride horses because they turn all sleaze and only hear 'I like to ride'


Same here. Don't even try to explain posting to them, or any of your classmates for that matter. All they will get is "up and down" . *Rolls eyes*.



> She also wanted to know if a gelding was a hermaphrodite. I was horse shopping a while ago and I said there were 3 genders - mare, stallion, and gelding. Well she knows a mare is a girl and a stallion is a boy so a gelding must be a mix


That's better than what I usually get...most of the people around here can't even venture a guess as to what a gelding might be! *Shakes head*. And once you tell them, they act like it's a fascinating piece of information and immediately tell everyone else. 



> I've had the usual comment about braiding/banding on a boy horse and how they must hate it since it's for girls (I doen't even bother explaining stud vs. gelding).


Me too. One of my old instructors said that my cousin and I were making her gelding look like mares because we were braiding their manes while we waited for out lesson. 

Other things I get:

"So what do you do? Do you like, jump?"

"So what do you do? Do you race them?"

"Why do you even like horses? You don't even do anything."

"Horse riding is easy. The horses do all of the work."

"Horse riding isn't a sport. The Olympics will let anyone in these days." (This is a nearly word-for-word quote).

"What's the point of riding?" (What's the point of you breathing? Okay, mean, but I get so many dumb comments :lol.

"Horses are so big, I would be so scared!" (I actually kind of like this one because it makes me feel tough, but still).

"Horses are vicious. Once when I was six years old one bit me and I've been scared of them ever since."

"Oh, you ride horses? I rode a horse once. It was fun."

"Horses smell bad!" (Or barns smell).

"You're obsessed with horses." (People, with you I only mention horses maybe once a week. Consider yourselves lucky).

"So what tricks do you do?"


I'm a bit heavier, so some people will look at me and say "Yeah" in a doubtful tone or say something along the lines of "What do you do, jump over tiny jumps?" or "You must not be very good at it". I'm 5'4 and about 160 pounds, 170ish if it's been a bad few months, and I'm on a diet and losing more as I go along. To me, this is the worst and it always tests my patience. 

Silly non-horse people! I can't wait to see what you other people get and maybe even remember a few good ones .


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

SugarNSpice said:


> I've raised rabbits for over 12 years and used to show at the fair, as well as in ARBA open shows across three states, and there are way too many stupid things people say about rabbits to possibly list. From their mating habits, to whether or not you can just release them in the wild, saying my flemish giants (largest rabbit breed, can be over 20 pounds) were just fat, even people showing calling all the breeds complete opposite breeds or made up breeds, etc..etc... One girl I was competing against in showmanship I heard actually call my fawn flemish giant "orange" to the judge and he chose her as the winner. That judge must have been high or just plain stupid.


I just stumbled on this, and had to look twice! I have a beloved rabbit named Benjamin T. Bunny (Benjamin for short), and he is 1/2 Flemish giant! He is my indoor love of my life, (of course I have a cool rabbit run we made for him where he can nibble on grass!), and is sooo smart! (not to mention spoiled) How neat to find someone else with rabbits


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha ha!!! On the telling people "I like to ride!"
On the first day of college, first class of the day which was speech we all had to stand up and announce our greatest hobby or passion... So my nerves were going crazy... My turn... And I say way too loudly "I like to ride!!!"
You shoulda SEEN the look on that professors face! He turned PURPLE!! Everyone bursted out laughing when they finished I meekly inserted "horses..."!
From that day on my nickname was "the girl who likes to ride" all over campus! I couldn't WAIT to transfer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Ha ha ha!!! On the telling people "I like to ride!"
> On the first day of college, first class of the day which was speech we all had to stand up and announce our greatest hobby or passion... So my nerves were going crazy... My turn... And I say way too loudly "I like to ride!!!"
> You shoulda SEEN the look on that professors face! He turned PURPLE!! Everyone bursted out laughing when they finished I meekly inserted "horses..."!
> From that day on my nickname was "the girl who likes to ride" all over campus! I couldn't WAIT to transfer!


LOL I would've been TRAUMATIZED! Oh wow. :lol:. Recently we had to talk about our talents in Global. It was supposed to be something we could bring in or do in class but I didn't know so of course I said horseback riding . For three whole days everyone teased me about riding a horse into the classroom.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

That reminds of going out to dinner one night with my barn after a day of showing. We were talking about the horses and at one point I was talking about a horse that I just loved, and of course I started talking about his "huge butt" and "big chest" and and "strong legs." I looked to the table next to ours and the three guys next to our table were looking at us, and they seemed to be very interested in our conversation.


----------



## Sheez So Hollywood (Mar 26, 2012)

I dont know if this has been said but when they refer to A bridle as a "Halter" or the other way around.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

Today, I was schooling a mare in a neck stretcher. I had a 65 year old woman say to me, "Why is she trying to bite her chest? She can't see where she's going!" 

Earlier, when I was tacking up, the same woman came up to my stall, looked at my saddle, and said "Oh, this must be one of those Eastern style saddles with the high footrests!" :shock:


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

"So Isabella....what are you doing this spring break?"
"oh nothing, I was just planning to do some training with my horse."
"What for?"
"Barrel racing..."
"Oh cool! Maybe some day you'll make it into the Kentucky derby!!"
"o_o"

I swear, all people think people either race horses, jump them or go on trail rides with them..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> I swear, all people think people either race horses, jump them or go on trail rides with them...


Argh I know. If, by any chance, they actually understand you when you say you do something else or you do one of the things you said but not ALL the time, they always think of the HUGE examples and everything. 

One person who told me she rides and has a horse said that horseback riding isn't hard. She's one of my friends but I mentally scratched her off my list of real equestrians. She said she likes to ride "the really old horses and give them sugarcubes". 

.

.

.

No comment.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> "You will loose your virginity if you ride girl! That's what the wagons were for!" Um.... thanks grandma.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



LOL! I busted my gut on that...

"sweetie you can ride side saddle, but no proper lady _straddles_ a horse!"


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Theses are great! I try to stay away from non horsey people. They have mental issues.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

"You smell like horse." No duh. I do have an 1100 lb 5yr old baby. Who just happens to live in a barn. I'm pretty sure being my mom you would know I have a horse.

"Is your horse a thoroughbred? They are the only real horses worth something." 

"Aren't Appaloosas ponies?(Looking at me with astonished eyes and a tone to match)" Just saying I know there are pony size apps but mine is 16hh. And being a bigger rider it kind of annoys me. ( 5 ft 9in, about 220 lb. I ride at 22% of my horses weight.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I had people say the same thing about fly mask but I say the is shy--as for the smell I tell people that is good if I smelled like a cow them I have been at the wrong barn:lol:


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I drive, so I constantly have to explain that NO it's not a Chariot, or a sulky and I don't race them. It can get annoying.
I've also had a few people relate my minis to ankle biters...like a lab vs. chihuahua debate...grrrr 

OH or the "you have a mini? what is it good for?" 

"Don't you know how to handle a _REAL_ horse?"

I've had horses for 15 years, but I recently started riding, explaining that to people is a pain in the rear! I've had mini's and ponies for 15 years, this year we just got our first "BIG" horse and now I'm riding...IDK why that is so hard to understand.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Guess this is a major pet peeve of mine that horse people say: "shoed" as in, "My horse was shoed today."


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

Why do you need a second horse? You already have one.

Why would you buy that little girl a pony....its a baby horse.

Why would you ride horses if you have to clean their poop?

You fell off of that horse and got back on and kept riding it? Why didn't you ask for a new one? Thats dangerous!


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

OH! I forgot some that I've gotten from boarders.

"You're wasting this hay by feeding it to her, she won't eat it. She spreads it out and stomps on it." While her horse was gobbling said hay in the stall behind her.

"She is really spooky." Same boarder as the above quote. Her horse is about as bombproof as they come.

"Does he look like he is settling in okay? I'm worried he'll hurt himself if he doesn't calm down." About a horse who had been there for six weeks already (this comment was also made during feeding time...of course he was excited, he wanted his dinner).


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

When I was talking to my old BO about getting my mini donkey: her "we were told that donkeys smell & attract flys". Every one asks me what I'm going to do with a mini donkey & I tell them that I'm going to teach him to drive (I have to explaine, no, not a car) so I can hitch up my *** & go down the road


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

my friend has minis and if stupid people ask why so small she tells them that she washed them and they shrunk :lol:


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

loveduffy said:


> my friend has minis and if stupid people ask why so small she tells them that she washed them and they shrunk :lol:


i got that from older kids in 4-H  or the "when are you gonna upgrade to a real horse" usually from the boys..lol


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish I had the words to explain to people how dumb they are when I say "I am really tired, that was a good lesson" and their reply is "why are you tired? All you did was sit on a horse right?"


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

I get all of these!

If I'm walking around campus in my riding gear (tall boots and breeches), I ALWAYS get asked if I ride horses...no, I just like to dress like this!
I constantly get asked if my horse is a quarter horse and get told that she's too skinny. No, she's a thoroughbred and she's only skinny compared to your ponies who look at grass and gain 50 pounds -.-
And when I say that I ride horses, people always tell me, OH me too! My next door neighbor has two horses and they let me get on sometimes. Riding in shorts is the best! *talking about riding in a full leather western saddle*

Oy.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Or the classic, "You have a trainer? I thought you already knew how to ride."


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

"Horses are for girly girls" yeah right....


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

The other day I was talking about buying a horse and my dad waist he wanted "one of those with black hair and a brown body. Arabian"
he also said he wants a horse that is "like 25 hands"
xDD

My dad is also scared of horses and asked if my old 22 year old dead broke trail horse (who I have to kick to trot) will buck him off x.x
<3


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd have to say the one i get most is "do you ride your horse?" More than anything else. It drives me crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I hear many people mess up how a horse can be ridden and how can one drive a horse. It's quite often to get asked, do I "drive" my horse, hear a parent offer his child to have a ponied horseback "drive", etc.

Also, when I told one of my colleagues that I have bought a horse, he was surprised about where would I keep the carriage. Hello, not all horses pull carriages if they are light draft type around here!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

happy123 said:


> The other day I was talking about buying a horse and my dad waist he wanted "one of those with black hair and a brown body. Arabian"
> he also said he wants a horse that is "like 25 hands"
> xDD
> 
> ...


That's hilarious!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MissColors said:


> "Don't forget to brush your horse everyday or else he'll turn into a donkey." Really? Really?? I didn't know that's how donkeys were made.


LOL OMG that made my life!!



aqharyder said:


> Or the classic, "You have a trainer? I thought you already knew how to ride."


My mom always argues with me about this. "You can just ride him and practice everything that you've learned so far"

Or the whole "Why are you sore? You sit on the horse, you do no work"

My high IQ brother slapped that one on the table. For a second, I was smarter than he was.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Someone was once asking about me riding and was saying how it's so cool that someone so small can control something so big. Someone else cut in and said something like " I've heard that you can control them by just a bit in their mouth!" 

Right. _just a bit_. Who needs seat and leg aids?!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Kinda sorta off topic but! I have some regular customers and every time they see me they ask about my horse. It makes me sooooo happy.  They always ask me how he is and more than anything I say fat and i always get a laugh. I love my job some days. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Not exactly about horses in general, but still funny enough:

Just after I had signed the contract for buying my dream horse (whom I had leased previously), Snickers, I called my best friend to tell the good news. He knew of Snickers' existence and his name. This is how our chat went:

Me (extremely happy and excited): - Hey, guess what! I just bought Snickers!!!
Friend: Huh? Why would you call me to tell that you just bought a chocolate?!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

At camp we'll get people trying to get moving my swinging their entire body back and forth it looks ridiculous and of cohere there's the 'I know how to ride, I'm amazing" kids who get your hopes up that there's actually someone who isn't completely clueless about horses and then smashes your hopes when they get on and can't keep proper spacing or don't know how to use their legs Better yet they cant get the horse going because they have the reigns bunched up inther belly and of course there are the actual riders most of whom you love but I few play the "at MY barn card" to try to prove you're doing something wrong, no hun there's more then one way to things and here we do it this way (it's often more effective/safe the way we do it) my friend once was asked by a guy who had never ridden if there were any stallions he could ride...yeah this is a kids camp we only have geldings can you imagine sticking a 9 year old who had never ridden on a stallion? THAT ought to go well


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

My husband and I were coming back from a ride and stopped to put gas in the truck. A lady came over and was admiring the horses. She asked, "Do you ride them?" My husband said, "No, we just take them out once in awhile for a drive. They get bored in the pasture!"


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

An acquaintance asked me some questions about horses today and I told her of my horse and the place I board him. She then asked, how I ride him and I explained that I use natural horsemanship methods. Before I managed to explain any further, she exclaimed - oh, I know, that means that you mount from the ground and grab his mane, right?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

:lol: Umm.. Right!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I saw an ad the other night on the internet for a warmblood that was 16.4 hands. Really? It just kind of makes you not trust the rest of the ad, ya know?


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

You just know when you see that 15.4, 16.5, etc., that that person has not been involved in horses for very long. Talking horse size, anatomy, etc., is second nature at this point in my life and was even when I was really young. 

I think someone already mentiond the fly masks, but just had to throw in my story. A few years back a co-worker told me that she lived near a ranch that took care of disabled horses. Then she proceeded to tell me about the pasture for the blind horses, about 10 of them, all with their "blindfolds" on. And the other horses that must have sprained ankles because of the"bandages" on their legs when they were being ridden. Still cracks me up.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh that is FUNNY!


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> This one is a little off-topic, cattle related...
> 
> It has horns, so it means it's a bull, right????
> 
> Sure....*eye roll*


Wait...it doesn't???? hehehehehe


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

'blindfolds'! Hahah! We have an actual blind horse at my barn and he wears his 'blindfold' in the afternoons when it's really bright (he went blind from uveitis), but gets it taken off once it starts getting dark.

Samstead, we get kids like that at my lesson barn. Usually for us though, the 'at MY barn' is used as an attempt to let them canter and jump while they're still holding onto neck for balance at the trot, LOL. My favorite rider will always be the girl whose mother claimed she was a beginner, but in reality could w/t/c and jump a two foot course with ease. Suuuuure shes a beginner!

I got this question about chickens the other day; "So the rooster is the one that lays the eggs right?" and also; "If a girl chicken is a hen and a boy chicken is a rooster, than is a chicken like a gelding?" that was from one of our lesson kids.


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

So, years ago, I was selling my mare. The ad SPECIFICALLY said, "MUST be experienced rider", and that my mare while, well trained, could be a handful and was NOT for beginners. I had a woman call who was interested in buying her for her 7 yr old daughter who was JUST beginning lessons. She wanted her daughter to learn on my mare, because if she could learn to handle a "hard" horse, she could handle anything. I was like, WHAT? I told her I could not in good conscience sell her a horse that would be too much, if not downright dangerous for her daughter! She actually got angry with me on the phone and said her daughter rode horses in summer camp, so she was OBVIOUSLY experienced and it was also OBVIOUS I wasn't too interested in selling her! Then she actually hung up on me! WOW!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

WyldBlu said:


> Wait...it doesn't???? hehehehehe


Lol! 
This bull had a baby...tee he....


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

I know this one has already been said BUT I had to go to a cardiologist for an irregular heart beat.. mind you, i'm young, 20, (but in relatively good shape), but this is a doctor who is suppose to be encouraging fitness in his patients, so that they you know - LIVE...

Anyways... He asked me about my exercise routine and I confessed that in the last month I haven't been working out at the gym much because of school and the new job, but that I also ride once to three times a week, whether or not i'm busy.

To which he responded, "oh, you count that as working out?" and his stupid assistant giggled.
Me: "Yep, I do. But I know I should be going to the gym more regularly as well."
Him: "Is it really working out to sit on a poor animal, who is doing all the work?"
Me: _... at this point I was getting annoyed at stupid british man._
"Ha-ha-ha, yep, clearly you've never ridden a horse!"
Him: "Yes, it must be very hard work to pull on their mouths as they go around in circles."

... thanks Doc.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Girl I work with doing trail rides posted this on facebook earlier and i started laughing...


man on beach ride: " do these horses get barn crazy?"
me: "...umm... well when we turn around the horses do WALK a little faster, but thats about it.." 
man: "so they go barn crazy... and you know thats called barn crazy when they do that!"
... ummm thanks for the info but no its not called "barn crazy", ya idiot!, its called barn sour, so if you're gonna "inform" me please do it correctly. 


The people I meet at work amaze me. I actually had a guy the other day call horses' hooves "paws"... I was silently laughing too hard to correct him! And I can't even tell you how many times I've heard "they just have minds of their own don't they?!" when a horse insists on eating or something and even with our directions they struggle... I try to politely say that ALL living things do.. When I kinda just want to call them dumb for saying that in the first place about a live animal...


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Cali said:


> I've had the lame comment several times!
> 
> Just yesterday, someone said, "You have horses? You must be rich." LOL. DEFINITELY not.


Not anymore anyway!  haha


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Please. I'm _poor_ because I have a horse. :lol:


I think it's funny that the only thing non-horsey people know about horses to not to get behind them. Whenever we have dudes come for trail rides, they never walk behind the horse. They avoid that butt like a loaded gun. Parents see a horse and the first thing they yell is, "Don't go behind it!" 

I have to explain that most horses will not kick for no reason, so no need to be nervous. They also have hard time with me telling them it's better to walk as close as possible to their butts rather then a leery distance.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh and did I mention no reason freak outs? Not fun. Ever been a on a trail ride where every kid cried? Also not fun. Poor girl though she wanted to ride so bad and I could just not get it across to her that the horses was just itchy and she was in no danger of falling off


----------



## LValentina (Jan 25, 2012)

Samstead said:


> Oh and did I mention no reason freak outs? Not fun. Ever been a on a trail ride where every kid cried? Also not fun. Poor girl though she wanted to ride so bad and I could just not get it across to her that the horses was just itchy and she was in no danger of falling off


:-| ... absolute story of my life leading rides at a kids camp every summer.

My favourite moment was a camper last summer, on her last ride of the week, going for about a 10 second lope, and screaming "OMG I LOVE THIS, OMG I HATE THIS, OMG IM DYING OMG IM FALLING, OMG THIS IS SO FUN, DONT STOP, AHH STOP IM GOING TO DIEEEE" the.entire.time

... but you have to look back on stuff like that and just laugh. No matter how crazy those freak-outs are, kids and horses continue to amaze me.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

When my mare was pregnant, someone asked me if she was going to have a "pony." I was thinking "I sure hope not!" They would also ask me how my "pony" was doing. :lol:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

LValentina said:


> :-| ... absolute story of my life leading rides at a kids camp every summer.
> 
> My favourite moment was a camper last summer, on her last ride of the week, going for about a 10 second lope, and screaming "OMG I LOVE THIS, OMG I HATE THIS, OMG IM DYING OMG IM FALLING, OMG THIS IS SO FUN, DONT STOP, AHH STOP IM GOING TO DIEEEE" the.entire.time
> 
> ... but you have to look back on stuff like that and just laugh. No matter how crazy those freak-outs are, kids and horses continue to amaze me.


Yup campers are crazy at times like the classic "oh he's eating you can't let him do that just pull on the reigns and kick" 
*barely tugs on reigns* "I can't! He won't listen!" 
"no you didn't you gotta really pull."
"but I don't wanna hurt him!" 

I had one girl who kept taking her feet out of the stirrups and holding them just above the stirrups I'd have been fine with this had we been in the arena doing a lesson with me on the ground where I could have easily gotten the situation under control grabbed a first aid kit and moved the kids into another part of the barn not surrounded by trees and thorn bushes on a trail 
ride with me on horse where I'd have to dismount and get past other horses and whatever obstacles mother nature threw in and have to radio for help, call 
the lead who has the firstaid kit and keep the kids away and quiet
Luckily I've only ever had one girl fall off and she was perfectly fine her horse, Chester just tripped while walking down hill and she went over his head and he...well he kept walking so down I get of Montanna (not the smallest horse) 
grab Chester and hurry back to makesure the girls Okayama is and dusts herself and hops back on I didn't even see her go down I'd turned around to check on the kids behind me heard a sjort scream turned back around and she was gone and her horse was happily and obliviously walking away


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Another one. An acquaintance asked if she could come and ride in a small trail ride at my horse's boarding place. I then asked what's her experience and if she could trot. The girl said that a friend of hers that used to have a horse once tried to teach her trotting, but it had been too hard, because she had to sit backwards in the saddle to learn balance, and it had felt so dangerous that she'd rather stick to walking. However, as she explained, she still remembers how to "pull on the reins to steer". I had to mention that all of our horses go bitless and that made her decline her wish to have a ride, because horses, apparently, would just plot an evil plan to take off with her without the bit on which to pull to steer...

That reminds me that I am sometimes annoyed by non-horsey people who, when they get to know I have a horse, start acting as if I am obliged to give them and their children rides on him. When I say that he is no beginners horse and dislikes strangers, I get the fabulous question - if he's dangerous, why didn't you buy a safer/slower/older one??


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha these are hilarious! I've gotten the 'riding isn't a sport' and 'you must be rich' ones a lot. But there have been a couple more interesting ones. 

Dallas is a breeding stock Paint. No white at all except his sock, snip, and star. People ask me what breed he is and when I tell them he's a Paint they tell me he can't be because he doesn't have color. I'm mistaken he must be a QH or something. Nooo he's a Paint, I can prove it with his very nice APHA papers.

Shaymus is my senior citizen pony and when I tell someone he's a pony they're like "But I thought you said he was old?" *facepalm* 

Walking into a convenience store in my riding stuff and getting asked, "Do you ride horses?" Nope, I just like dressing like this to see how many people will stare at my breeches.

Dally doesn't like strangers thanks to his rough background, so when he makes ugly faces at people(never bites anymore) they get very offended and tell me I have a mean horse. One women told me "A young women like you should not have such a dangerous animal." He's not anymore dangerous than any other horse, he just doesn't deal well with idiots.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

> He's not anymore dangerous than any other horse, he just doesn't deal well with idiots.


Haha, this is awesome! I could relate this to Snickers, too!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I was talking to my cousin last night and she showed me a video of her riding about two or three months ago. 

Her lesson horse over-jumped a jump and her father said in the most serious voice possible:

"He was on the wrong diagonal."


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

MyLittleHunter said:


> Hahaha these are hilarious! I've gotten the 'riding isn't a sport' and 'you must be rich' ones a lot. But there have been a couple more interesting ones.
> 
> Dallas is a breeding stock Paint. No white at all except his sock, snip, and star. People ask me what breed he is and when I tell them he's a Paint they tell me he can't be because he doesn't have color. I'm mistaken he must be a QH or something. Nooo he's a Paint, I can prove it with his very nice APHA papers.
> 
> ...


I was once asked if I rode motorcycles yes because a thin layer of stretchy  fabric will Protect me from the pavement.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Many years ago I had a spotted saddle horse that who was mostly white. We live with red clay... Do you see where I'm going? This horse was a PIG and loved to stay dirty. We were riding one winter (no bath for awhile) and this lady stopped me and wanted to buy my horse!! She said it was the first apricot colored horse she had ever seen!!!

(This woman owned horses and rode! :shock: )

Another time we were riding on the beach and a lady asked me if horses have personalities. Truly. Seriously. Do they have personalities????
I thought to myself: "No ma'am. They're robots in hair coats. The start button is hidden under their manes!"


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

HagonNag, so true! I have actually had people argue with me that horses have no personalities, and that I was projecting my imagination of a personality that I wanted them to have. Well, I will tell you if that is the case, I must have a really sadistic imagination when I "projected" a really rank personality onto a horse I had a long time ago that would be happier with me on the ground than on her back - and she attemped to show me this numerous times!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

That horse is to old to be ridden.

I don't want a horse that is old because he will die soon. 

The horse doesn't deserve a chance. 

If she is so difficult, why don't you sell her? (to someone who is training the horse for resale and purposely took on the hard horse)


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How about this one, last week my mother in law pitched a huge fit how my daughter shouldn't ride her gelding when she's on her period.....umm...he doesn't care when the MARE is in heat, do you really think he cares about the kid?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

"Man, horses are a lot smaller in person" regarding my Shetland Pony, Stardust. 
The saddest thing is, this kid (more like teenager) was dead serious.:-|


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Since he is not able to ride, why don't you just shoot him and get a new one?
I was livid. The last time I checked they didn't buy his feed, pay my bills, or live in my conscience. I love my boy and I get a lot out of owning him. There is still hope for soundness under saddle and the pain is gone, so why would I put him down?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

"Horses can be trained not to drink if they have snow to eat."

By a BO of the largest local NH lesson barn. I was shocked.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Saranda said:


> "Horses can be trained not to drink if they have snow to eat."
> 
> By a BO of the largest local NH lesson barn. I was shocked.


I can see why people might think that but who would actually go to the trouble to teach a horse to eat snow?


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, they all eat snow if they are thirsty and my gelding does that too, he just seems to enjoy eating snow. However, to deprive them from water to teach "not to drink"... Local animal welfare protection organisations will be contacted. That's not the only thing that's off with this barn.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

A lady I know in Vermont has tried getting her horses to drink from a stream, but they refuse to, so she just gets her water from the stream.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

> I had one girl who kept taking her feet out of the stirrups and holding them just above the stirrups I'd have been fine with this had we been in the arena doing a lesson with me on the ground where I could have easily gotten the situation under control grabbed a first aid kit and moved the kids into another part of the barn not surrounded by trees and thorn bushes on a trail
> Ride with me on horse where I'd have to dismount and get past other horses and whatever obstacles mother nature threw in and have to radio for help, call
> The lead who has the firstaid kit and keep the kids away and quiet
> Luckily I've only ever had one girl fall off and she was perfectly fine her horse, Chester just tripped while walking down hill and she went over his head and he...well he kept walking so down I get of Montanna (not the smallest horse)
> Grab Chester and hurry back to makesure the girls Okayama is and dusts herself and hops back on I didn't even see her go down I'd turned around to check on the kids behind me heard a sjort scream turned back around and she was gone and her horse was happily and obliviously walking away


I want to read these paragraphs but your period button is clearly not working so I can't


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

they are mean and crazy.....

well when i get them hyper for games they get hyper, and they are really sweet and like to be close.

they are so plain

yes my QH is all brown but i think hes Handsome..

and many more


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

i get the riding isnt a sport one all the time. but my sister gets one that irritates her all the time.
she rescued a 3yr paint gelding, he was about 15.2hh. but now he's 5yr, 16.1hh and 1200lbs. she broke him her self and while he's really immature, he's turning into a great horse. but when people hear about how big he is they alway say "that too big of a horse for someone as small as you" and she always gets mad, she's 5'4"


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope they never come to my barn, WyomingSissy, because we have a lady who is barely 5'1 and she rides horses that are 16.1, 16.3, and 17+ hands.

I've had people tell me I'm too large for ponies before. I have to kindly explain that while I might _look_ ridiculous, I'm not actually too *heavy* to be riding a pony that size. If I was too big my instructor wouldn't let me ride them.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I had a girl ask me and the other guide how you can be good at horseback riding... Clearly this girl had never riddden before. And all we did on their ride was walk.. With a guide walking next to her.


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

Nevreme said:


> I hope they never come to my barn, WyomingSissy, because we have a lady who is barely 5'1 and she rides horses that are 16.1, 16.3, and 17+ hands.
> 
> I've had people tell me I'm too large for ponies before. I have to kindly explain that while I might _look_ ridiculous, I'm not actually too *heavy* to be riding a pony that size. If I was too big my instructor wouldn't let me ride them.


it can get a little aggrevating. i mean it can be comical watching her bring him in and he might act up not wanting to leave the others. and she starts lecturing him, and he knows it, but she literally has to look all the way up. i think i have a piture, hang on...




























she's on a hill in the second one, but i don't have the heart to tell her


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Your sister must trust that horse (and her reflexes!) quite a bit to be barefoot though, I never go without close toed shoes around horses.

She really doesn't look that small compared to him. It might just be that I'm used to small people with big horses LOL. We have a ten year old (short ten, like 4'6 maybe) at my barn who can ride one of the 17+ hand horses.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

happy123 said:


> I want to read these paragraphs but your period button is clearly not working so I can't


 agh sorry when I type out things that annnoy me whatr little gremer I have (Not my forte) goes out the window


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

happy123 said:


> I want to read these paragraphs but your period button is clearly not working so I can't


 I had one girl who kept taking her feet out of the stirrups and holding them just above the stirrups. I'd have been fine with this had we been in the arena doing a lesson with me on the ground where I could have easily gotten the situation under control grabbed a first aid kit and moved the kids into another part of the barn not surrounded by trees and thorn bushes on a trail ride with me on horse where I'd have to dismount and get past other horses and whatever obstacles mother nature threw in and have to radio for help, call the lead who has the firstaid kit (from the front of the ride having to pass kids and horeses with a horse) and keep the kids away and quiet. 
Luckily I've only ever had one girl fall off and she was perfectly fine her horse, Chester just tripped while walking down hill and she went over his head and he...well he kept walking so down I get of Montanna (not the smallest horse) grab Chester and hurry back to make sure the girls Okay she is and dusts herself and hops back on. I didn't even see her go down I'd turned around to check on the kids behind me heard a short scream turned back around and she was gone and her horse was happily and obliviously walking away. Her friend though tit was hilarious by the way as did she...after the fact that is

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tal...say-about-horses-117024/page16/#ixzz1sMUMfloP


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm (Apr 17, 2012)

Best one I have had...
My barn is on a fairly busy road, and in the summer, we put fly masks on all the horses...last summer, we had someone call animal control and said we were blind folding the horses...Seriously?? 

Ofcourse the animal control officer had to come investigate, when I spoke with him, jokingly i said that we do that so they dont see the fence and stay in the pasture...lol... Can we say... Here's your sign! HAHAHA


----------



## Paul Turner (Apr 18, 2012)

I severely dislike it when people say “It's such a big and scary horse!”


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

Nevreme said:


> He is gorgeous! Your sister must trust that horse (and her reflexes!) quite a bit to be barefoot though, I never go without close toed shoes around horses.
> 
> She really doesn't look that small compared to him. It might just be that I'm used to small people with big horses LOL. We have a ten year old (short ten, like 4'6 maybe) at my barn who can ride one of the 17+ hand horses.


 
yea the only thing we have to worry about is if a horses just isn't paying attention and steps on a foot. well that and the hostile ground, thorns and such. but, at least in my opinions, and i haven't been stomped, just stepped on, in boots, flip flops, and barefoot. and it still felt pretty much the same, you just have to worry about the skin breaking more without boots.


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

" WHAT you put socks on your horses?!?!?! "


----------



## Bellas Whinny (Aug 14, 2012)

MissColors said:


> I'd have to say the one i get most is "do you ride your horse?" More than anything else. It drives me crazy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yeah, people say that to me all the time, and it drives me crazy too, like what else do you think I am going to do with a bunch of beautiful broke horses?
Well, no DUHH I ride them


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Cow horse?! So you CAN breed them together!

-.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

> Cow horse?! So you CAN breed them together!


Wow. 

"If you don't compete, why do you need horses?"


----------

